# Cindy Trimm



## TrulyBlsd85 (Dec 28, 2013)

I was recently gifted a book by her "The 40 Day Soul Fast" I dont know too much about her, but I like to know the beliefs of the people Im reading about. Are you all a fan of hers? Ive been trying to do some research, let me know your feedback.


----------



## MrsHaseeb (Dec 28, 2013)

I wouldn't read the book... You can find out a lot about her on YouTube.


----------



## Leigh (Dec 28, 2013)

MrsHaseeb said:


> I wouldn't read the book... You can find out a lot about her on YouTube.



I haven't seen anything bad on the internet or YouTube. Granted I didn't look at her videos, I searched instead for comments about her. So far, so good. The reviews on the the 40 day soul fast were good.   

What are your thoughts?


----------



## momi (Dec 28, 2013)

I used to attend a church that invited her to "speak" often.  I found most of her message to be full of metaphysics and not much scripture.  Also, there was a woman that barked like a dog and traveled on all fours every time she came.  Every time.


----------



## Shimmie (Dec 28, 2013)

momi said:


> I used to attend a church that invited her to "speak" often.  I found most of her message to be full of metaphysics and not much scripture.
> 
> *Also, there was a woman that barked like a dog and traveled on all fours every time she came.  Every time.  *



What on earth?


----------



## TrulyBlsd85 (Dec 28, 2013)

oh wow, barking like a dog lol.. Im just a little more conscious about who I follow now. Im not really into the charismatic movement personally.


----------



## momi (Dec 28, 2013)

Shimmie said:


> What on earth?



Really Shimme - barking and trying to make her way to the podium.  I don't know exactly - but I have an inkling that she dapples in another realm - I'll leave it at that.  




TrulyBlsd85 said:


> oh wow, barking like a dog lol.. Im just a little more conscious about who I follow now. Im not really into the charismatic movement personally.



Me either trulylsd85 - I attended that church under duress - however my sense of discernment was sharpened there so I thank the Lord for that.


----------



## MrsHaseeb (Dec 28, 2013)

momi said:


> I used to attend a church that invited her to "speak" often.  I found most of her message to be full of metaphysics and not much scripture.  Also, there was a woman that barked like a dog and traveled on all fours every time she came.  Every time.



Thank you momi. Her message is full of witchcraft. I know the little code words they use so the wool is not over my eyes.


----------



## MrsHaseeb (Dec 28, 2013)

Leigh said:


> I haven't seen anything bad on the internet or YouTube. Granted I didn't look at her videos, I searched instead for comments about her. So far, so good. The reviews on the the 40 day soul fast were good.
> 
> What are your thoughts?



Much of her message is word of faith type stuff and the origins of those teachings are satanic.


----------



## Leigh (Dec 28, 2013)

MrsHaseeb said:


> Much of her message is word of faith type stuff and the origins of those teachings are satanic.



Wow, thanks for the info.


----------



## Leigh (Dec 28, 2013)

momi said:


> I used to attend a church that invited her to "speak" often.  I found most of her message to be full of metaphysics and not much scripture.  Also, there was a woman that barked like a dog and traveled on all fours every time she came.  Every time.



No wonder I didn't listen to her videos.


----------



## Leigh (Dec 28, 2013)

momi said:


> Really Shimme - barking and trying to make her way to the podium.  I don't know exactly - but I have an inkling that she dapples in another realm - I'll leave it at that.  Me either trulylsd85 - I attended that church under duress - however my sense of discernment was sharpened there so I thank the Lord for that.



The dog woman right? And because she did it each time Cindy came, that would mean she dapples as well?


----------



## Leigh (Dec 28, 2013)

MrsHaseeb said:


> Thank you momi. Her message is full of witchcraft. I know the little code words they use so the wool is not over my eyes.



Wow, I skimmed "the command your morning" book back in the summer and it looked to be scripture based but I didn't purchase it.


----------



## BostonMaria (Dec 28, 2013)

I have her book commanding your mornings and it's a great read. I found her through Sid Roth's page. You can find some of her videos on YouTube. I personally find her easier to follow by book. She breathes weird when she talks LOL and I find it distracting.


----------



## Leigh (Dec 28, 2013)

TrulyBlsd85 said:


> oh wow, barking like a dog lol.. Im just a little more conscious about who I follow now. Im not really into the charismatic movement personally.



I didn't even know about the Charismatic Movement or Words of Faith movement until today.


----------



## PinkPebbles (Dec 28, 2013)

MrsHaseeb said:


> I wouldn't read the book... You can find out a lot about her on YouTube.


 
MrsHaseeb several years ago a coworker tried to get me to buy some of Cindy Trimm's material but I felt in my spirit something wasn't right. I told my coworker that I wasn't interested.

I went on Youtube and there is a video that exposes her doctrine. She is preaching at a church and the video exposes it all. 

In many black churches people are caught up in theatrics and jargons and think it's the move of the Holy Spirit. We have to be careful and make sure what people are saying is in the bible. 

I'm still in shock after watching that video....she has a seducing spirit that targets charismatic churches.


----------



## Belle Du Jour (Dec 28, 2013)

PinkPebbles said:


> MrsHaseeb several years ago a coworker tried to get me to buy some of Cindy Trimm's material but I felt in my spirit something wasn't right. I told my coworker that I wasn't interested.
> 
> I went on Youtube and there is a video that exposes her doctrine. She is preaching at a church and the video exposes it all.
> 
> ...



THIS.  Church is not showtime at the Apollo   It is not about the preacher or the sermon.  It is not about the music.  It is not social hour.  It is about worship and communion with God through the breaking open of the Word and the breaking of the Bread.  The Marriage Supper of the Lamb in Revelations reveals what a worship service is supposed to be.


----------



## Shimmie (Dec 28, 2013)

MrsHaseeb said:


> Thank you momi. Her message is full of witchcraft. I know the little code words they use so the wool is not over my eyes.



MrsHaseeb, 

Will you be able to share the 'code words' to help others to be aware?  I believe that it would be extremely helpful so that others will be able take heed to prayer when they 'hear' them.  

Thanks in advance


----------



## MrsHaseeb (Dec 28, 2013)

Shimmie said:


> MrsHaseeb,
> 
> Will you be able to share the 'code words' to help others to be aware?  I believe that it would be extremely helpful so that others will be able take heed to prayer when they 'hear' them.
> 
> Thanks in advance



Hi Shimmie. Yes, I sure will. I will come back and post later. I am glad I came back and looked at this because I can't see mentions on my phone.

And by the way, when I say code words I simply mean the words they use that I also heard in the new age movement that give away the origi s of their teachings.


----------



## sweetvi (Dec 29, 2013)

PinkPebbles

what was the link?

MrsHaseeb

what is word of faith?


----------



## PinkPebbles (Dec 29, 2013)

sweetvi I will PM you. I do not feel comfortable posting the link in this forum 

I caution people to be careful with some of the videos. If you do not have understanding about spiritual warfare then it's best to leave the videos alone. Do not open yourself up....




sweetvi said:


> @PinkPebbles
> 
> what was the link?
> 
> ...


----------



## blazingthru (Dec 29, 2013)

Chile, I was trying to watch this child's videos and i couldn't breath I had to get out of there  for real she is not working with the Lord and its very evident when listening to her. I could not I was going to post it but could not do it. But she is on youtube. Its really creepy.  Pray first and only listen a moment if you must hear her.  Its way to much for my spirit and remember by beholding you can become change. she appears to me to be a door to evil.


----------



## Sosa (Dec 29, 2013)

sweetvi said:


> PinkPebbles
> 
> what was the link?
> 
> ...



I use to go to a Word Church. They believe in "speaking the Word". That "you shall have whatsoever you say" according to His will. Frame your world by your words etc. Let the weak say "I am strong", the poor say "I am rich" is what they preach.
 A lot of present tense in their talk. Prayers were more like "I say that I AM healed", rather than "Oh Lord, please heal me". 
Creflo Dollar was our pastor's spiritual father. They also did a lot of prosperity preaching. 

Idk...sigh. There is so much overlap in the church and this New Age movement,  I honestly don't know who is copying who sometimes.


----------



## PinkPebbles (Dec 29, 2013)

Sosa said:


> I use to go to a Word Church. They believe in "speaking the Word". That "you shall have whatsoever you say" according to His will. Frame your world by your words etc. Let the weak say "I am strong", the poor say "I am rich" is what they preach.
> A lot of present tense in their talk. Prayers were more like "I say that I AM healed", rather than "Oh Lord, please heal me".
> Creflo Dollar was our pastor's spiritual father. They also did a lot of prosperity preaching.
> 
> Idk...sigh. There is so much overlap in the church and this New Age movement, I honestly don't know who is copying who sometimes.


 
Sosa the video that I watched is not speaking the word of God over your life. 

This is something totally different.


----------



## TrulyBlsd85 (Dec 29, 2013)

Yeah, I did some more research on her. Definitely not my cup of tea, and I will not continue reading her book. After the first two chapters I knew something wasn't right...We must guard our hearts because there are so many false teachers out here.. I also just learned that Joyce Meyer was a Word of Life preacher, there is some footage of her on youtube preaching about how "we are little gods"..I can't get with it, and she used to be my girl!


----------



## Sosa (Dec 29, 2013)

PinkPebbles said:


> Sosa the video that I watched is not speaking the word of God over your life.
> 
> This is something totally different.



Ok, thank you. I was referring to her asking what is Word of Faith.
I didn't watch the video, we have end-of-year Communion at church (Pentecostal) tonight and I don't want whatever it is on that video in my spirit .


----------



## Sosa (Dec 30, 2013)

TrulyBlsd85 said:


> .. I also just learned that Joyce Meyer was a Word of Life preacher, there is some footage of her on youtube preaching about how "we are little gods"..I can't get with it, and she used to be my girl!



I use to hear that in the Word church too.  That we (children of God) are gods (lowercase/little g), in the sense that we are made in His image and He has given us the power to be his sons. This is based on John 10:34 and Psalm 82:6 and that verse that says "To as many as received Him,  to them gave He power to be called the sons of God. Even to them that believe on His name". What was the context in which she said it?

To be honest, I find it hard to identify a church I am 100% with. The church I attend now, the Pastor shames women. Just this morning the Pastor (white man) vehemently said that everything that has gone wrong and the Fall of man happened because ONE WOMAN (he stressed it) couldn't keep herself from eating the fruit although she was told NOT TO. When he goes on his rants about modesty (Pentecostals are big on that) and looking like a Christian, he only talks about women. I understand that we have more flexibility in dress than men but still.  If I had a daughter,  I wouldn't raise her in this church. He says other stuff, continuously call ppl nicompoops/stupid etc that I try not be offended by...but he says good stuff too. And the good stuff helps me grow spiritually.
Sorry to go off on a tangent.... 

I said all that to say, and it's your personal choice, sometimes Pastors will say stuff that we don't agree with but prayerfully consider before you write them off . They could be wrong about one thing, hopefully God will allow them to see their error and they can acknowledge the mistake and continue to speak the truth. I humanize preachers because my Dad's a pastor and my mom preaches. They are godly people but they ain't perfect .  I also see their heart for God and I'm witnessing their continued spiritual growth .


----------



## Iammoney (Dec 30, 2013)

I have her book to commanding your morning but later on I did some research and what I found wasn't that great but her book is pretty well written but some contradictions


----------



## TrulyBlsd85 (Dec 30, 2013)

Sosa I agree I don't think anyone is ever going to be 100%, people will still always have their individual personalities. I'm only concerned about the core spiritual beliefs for the most part.


----------



## Renewed1 (Dec 30, 2013)

I'm confused.  So we are NOT allowed to speak things in the present tense?

I use it as a means to help me build faith and focus on tasks I need to go to complete my goals.


----------



## momi (Dec 30, 2013)

Renewed1 said:


> I'm confused.  So we are NOT allowed to speak things in the present tense?
> 
> I use it as a means to help me build faith and focus on tasks I need to go to complete my goals.



Although it is a popular notion - it is God who is able to speak things into existence and not us. 

(as it is written: “I have made thee a father of many nations”), in the presence of Him whom he believed, even God, who quickeneth the dead and calleth those things which are not, as though they were. Romans 4:17

We can remind Him of His promises given through the Holy Scriptures trusting that He will withhold no good thing from those who walk uprightly.


----------



## BostonMaria (Dec 30, 2013)

Renewed1 said:


> I'm confused.  So we are NOT allowed to speak things in the present tense?  I use it as a means to help me build faith and focus on tasks I need to go to complete my goals.



I guess some people here don't think so, but I respectfully disagree. 

  Therefore I say to you, whatever things you ask when you pray, believe that you receive them, and you will have them. (Mark 11:24 NKJV)


----------



## momi (Dec 30, 2013)

Some people?  Lol I guess that's me.  

God does hear and answer prayers - however those answers are always conditional and based on His will.  As a loving Father, He will never give us something that is outside of His will for our lives or outside of His timing.  Also, many prayers are asked amiss.  

James 4:3 You ask and do not receive, because you ask with wrong motives, so that you may spend it on your pleasures.


----------



## Leigh (Dec 30, 2013)

This is what The Bible says:

And Jesus answering saith unto them, Have faith in God. For verily I say unto you, That whosoever shall say unto this mountain, Be thou removed, and be thou cast into the sea; and shall not doubt in his heart, but shall believe that those things which he saith shall come to pass; he shall have whatsoever he saith. Therefore I say unto you, What things soever ye desire, when ye pray, believe that ye receive them, and ye shall have them. (Mark 11:22-24 KJV)

We having the same spirit of faith, according as it is written, I believed, and therefore have I spoken; we also believe, and therefore speak; (2 Corinthians 4:13 KJV)

Beloved, believe not every spirit, but try the spirits whether they are of God: because many false prophets are gone out into the world. (1 John 4:1 KJV)


----------



## Leigh (Dec 30, 2013)

Sosa said:


> I use to hear that in the Word church too.  That we (children of God) are gods (lowercase/little g), in the sense that we are made in His image and He has given us the power to be his sons. This is based on John 10:34 and Psalm 82:6 and that verse that says "To as many as received Him,  to them gave He power to be called the sons of God. Even to them that believe on His name". What was the context in which she said it?  To be honest, I find it hard to identify a church I am 100% with. The church I attend now, the Pastor shames women. Just this morning the Pastor (white man) vehemently said that everything that has gone wrong and the Fall of man happened because ONE WOMAN (he stressed it) couldn't keep herself from eating the fruit although she was told NOT TO. When he goes on his rants about modesty (Pentecostals are big on that) and looking like a Christian, he only talks about women. I understand that we have more flexibility in dress than men but still.  If I had a daughter,  I wouldn't raise her in this church. He says other stuff, continuously call ppl nicompoops/stupid etc that I try not be offended by...but he says good stuff too. And the good stuff helps me grow spiritually. Sorry to go off on a tangent....   I said all that to say, and it's your personal choice, sometimes Pastors will say stuff that we don't agree with but prayerfully consider before you write them off . They could be wrong about one thing, hopefully God will allow them to see their error and they can acknowledge the mistake and continue to speak the truth. I humanize preachers because my Dad's a pastor and my mom preaches. They are godly people but they ain't perfect .  I also see their heart for God and I'm witnessing their continued spiritual growth .



Just remember to   Above all else, guard your heart, for everything you do flows from it. (Proverbs 4:23 NIV)


----------



## Sosa (Dec 30, 2013)

Renewed1 said:


> I'm confused.  So we are NOT allowed to speak things in the present tense?
> 
> I use it as a means to help me build faith and focus on tasks I need to go to complete my goals.



I really don't know. To be honest, I still don't completely get why "name it, claim it" (don't like that term tho') gets such a bad rap. As long as it is lined up with God's will/promises, is there really a problem? 
The bible says by His stripes I am healed, so Word of Faith says...claim your healing and speak it into existence.  It may just be the finances part that people have a problem with tho. 
"Name it, claim it"/Prosperity preaching/Word of Faith etc. comes off very LOA-y to some.


----------



## Leigh (Dec 30, 2013)

Renewed1 said:


> I'm confused.  So we are NOT allowed to speak things in the present tense?  I use it as a means to help me build faith and focus on tasks I need to go to complete my goals.



What does the bible say?  Some people speak the Word of God but aren't anywhere near God.

  “ ‘These people honor me with their lips, but their hearts are far from me. They worship me in vain; their teachings are merely human rules.’ ” (Matthew 15:8, 9 NIV)

This people draweth nigh unto me with their mouth, and honoureth me with their lips; but their heart is far from me. But in vain they do worship me, teaching for doctrines the commandments of men. (Matthew 15:8, 9 KJV)

Beloved, believe not every spirit, but try the spirits whether they are of God: because many false prophets are gone out into the world. (1 John 4:1 KJV)


----------



## BostonMaria (Dec 30, 2013)

momi said:


> Some people?  Lol I guess that's me.  God does hear and answer prayers - however those answers are always conditional and based on His will.  As a loving Father, He will never give us something that is outside of His will for our lives or outside of His timing.  Also, many prayers are asked amiss.  James 4:3 You ask and do not receive, because you ask with wrong motives, so that you may spend it on your pleasures.



You're not the only person on the Christian forum to say this. This topic has been discussed in the past. I wasn't referring to you specifically, but if this is how you feel you are entitled to your feelings. If I offended you, I'm sorry and that wasn't my intention. 

I believe that if we have a need and it is God's will, then we (as his children) have a right to ask Him.


----------



## Shimmie (Dec 31, 2013)

BostonMaria said:


> I guess some people here don't think so, but I respectfully disagree.
> 
> Therefore I say to you, whatever things you ask when you pray, believe that you receive them, and you will have them. (Mark 11:24 NKJV)



Question:   For those who say that they 'Believe' the Word of God, what are these 'same' people practicing and participating with the LOA, mixing with those who do not have trust, respect nor regard for God?  

What's the point?  Is God not enough? 

I truly want to know why this is?


----------



## MrsHaseeb (Dec 31, 2013)

I'm getting over the flu and battling fatigue but I plan to come back to this thread. Be patient w/ me please


----------



## Shimmie (Dec 31, 2013)

MrsHaseeb said:


> I'm getting over the flu and battling fatigue but I plan to come back to this thread. Be patient w/ me please



Please get your rest, drink your fluids and don't mind this thread.   You can start a new one for the new year.  

I thank God right now for your total healing, in Jesus' Name, Amen.


----------



## Shimmie (Dec 31, 2013)

Leigh said:


> What does the bible say?  Some people speak the Word of God but aren't anywhere near God.
> 
> *“ ‘These people honor me with their lips, but their hearts are far from me. They worship me in vain; their teachings are merely human rules.’ *” (Matthew 15:8, 9 NIV)
> 
> ...



Your entire post, especially the bolded is the perfect example of those practicing the LOA.    Is God not enough?  

No man (or woman) can serve two masters...  

If God be God, serve God!  If baal be god, serve baal!    

Choose you this day whom you will serve, as for me and my House (family) we will serve the Lord.    We either choose God or satan's baal.    Which is it?


----------



## momi (Dec 31, 2013)

BostonMaria said:


> You're not the only person on the Christian forum to say this. This topic has been discussed in the past. I wasn't referring to you specifically, but if this is how you feel you are entitled to your feelings. If I offended you, I'm sorry and that wasn't my intention.
> 
> I believe that if we have a need and it is God's will, then we (as his children) have a right to ask Him.



No offense taken whatsoever - I am enjoying the discussion.


----------



## BostonMaria (Dec 31, 2013)

Shimmie said:


> Question:   For those who say that they 'Believe' the Word of God, what are these 'same' people practicing and participating with the LOA, mixing with those who do not have trust, respect nor regard for God?  What's the point?  Is God not enough?  I truly want to know why this is?



I guess I see it differently.  Of course God is enough and all I need. If I say positive affirmations they are based on the Word. If I pray for healing, it's in Jesus' name. I have Cindy's book and it's actually a very good read. I would rather read a book on positive affirmations written by a Christian, than read something by (for example) Wayne Dyer. 

LOA authors talk about "the universe" and bla bla bla. I know that "the universe" is really the Holy Spirit. If these non-Christian authors want to take what's in the bible and call it something else, well that's on them. I can eat the meat and spit out the bones. 

I have a lot of respect for you shimmie so I'm not dismissing what you're saying.


----------



## Shimmie (Dec 31, 2013)

BostonMaria said:


> I guess I see it differently.  Of course God is enough and all I need. If I say positive affirmations they are based on the Word. If I pray for healing, it's in Jesus' name. I have Cindy's book and it's actually a very good read. I would rather read a book on positive affirmations written by a Christian, than read something by (for example) Wayne Dyer.
> 
> LOA authors talk about "the universe" and bla bla bla.
> 
> ...



I respect you as well Maria... 

Regarding the bolded, Is this a typo or is this what LOA states about the Holy Spirit?   I want to make sure that the Holy Spirit is properly represented, that's all.   

Again, I respect you as well, however there is no mix with God and LOA.


----------



## Divine. (Dec 31, 2013)

This thread has definitely brought up several questions for me. I always claim God's promises over my life. If He said it, I believe it. 

I think there is a huge difference between  claiming that you will be rich or some other worldly affirmation and reaffirming a promise from God that has already been written. 

Let's say I get diagnosed with cancer. The only thing keeping me afloat is by remembering how Jesus healed many individuals during His time on Earth. Is stating that God can/will heal me from this affliction practicing LOA? There are several instances in the bible where Jesus noted a person's faith before He healed them. _Then Jesus answered her, “O woman, great is your faith! Be it done for you as you desire.” And her daughter was healed instantly._ Matthew 15:28  

If I am stating and believing I will be healed, it's because I know God is a healer. Not because I think God is some magic genie ready to grant my next wish. I think this is the grey area that causes the debate. LOA users are believing in _themselves_ to bring things to pass. I am nothing without God. God didn't promise us husbands, cars, fame, or none of this worldly nonsense we put on a pedestal. But He did promise me everlasting life, protection, healing, strength, and abundance (if I sow what is good).   

I am still pretty new in my walk with God, but he has blessed me discernment. Someone please correct me if I am misinformed in any way!


----------



## Shimmie (Dec 31, 2013)

Divine. said:


> This thread has definitely brought up several questions for me. I always claim God's promises over my life. If He said it, I believe it.
> 
> I think there is a huge difference between  claiming that you will be rich or some other worldly affirmation and reaffirming a promise from God that has already been written.
> 
> ...



I'm currently traveling so my posts will be somewhat limited, but in response to your post regarding God's promises:

_Whereby are given unto us exceeding great and precious promises: that by these ye might be partakers of the divine nature, having escaped the corruption that is in the world through lust._

2 Peter 1:4

If you are steadfast with God's Word and His Word 'ONLY', you're not in sin nor opposition to God's Word.     

However, Christians who are mixed in with the practices and mixed in with those who practice this LOA foolishness is not acceptable and it's God's Word which warns us of such.    

It is God that we are to be in communion with, not some demonic structure of the 'universe', where it's the principalities and spiritual wickedness from high places that these LOA worshippers are bowing down and giving homage to.  They are purposely and With Purpose ignoring God and giving the 'universe' --- _which is not God or the Holy Spirit _--- the glory.  

God's Word says that in the 'last days' there would be a 'turning away' from the Truth and from Him who is the Way, the Truth and the Life.    LOA is literally turning away from God and His Word... the Truth. It is a dismissal of God's existence and His Divine Holiness.  For a Christian it clearly states that God is not enough.


----------



## BostonMaria (Dec 31, 2013)

Divine. said:


> This thread has definitely brought up several questions for me. I always claim God's promises over my life. If He said it, I believe it.  I think there is a huge difference between  claiming that you will be rich or some other worldly affirmation and reaffirming a promise from God that has already been written.  Let's say I get diagnosed with cancer. The only thing keeping me afloat is by remembering how Jesus healed many individuals during His time on Earth. Is stating that God can/will heal me from this affliction practicing LOA? There are several instances in the bible where Jesus noted a person's faith before He healed them. Then Jesus answered her, “O woman, great is your faith! Be it done for you as you desire.” And her daughter was healed instantly. Matthew 15:28  If I am stating and believing I will be healed, it's because I know God is a healer. Not because I think God is some magic genie ready to grant my next wish. I think this is the grey area that causes the debate. LOA users are believing in themselves to bring things to pass. I am nothing without God. God didn't promise us husbands, cars, fame, or none of this worldly nonsense we put on a pedestal. But He did promise me everlasting life, protection, healing, strength, and abundance (if I sow what is good).  I am still pretty new in my walk with God, but he has blessed me discernment. Someone please correct me if I am misinformed in any way!



This is what I wanted to say, but you said it more eloquently. 

I started with loa back in 2003, but later on when I started to go to a bible based church I realized I was missing the word of God. I "manifested" things by staying focused and finding the scripture to back up whatever it is I needed. For example, graduate school was tough but I held on to psalm 2 and asked God for knowledge. My affirmation was that I would graduate from the university and I'd use this scripture to back it up. I know it's God's will because He wants us to pursue knowledge. I graduated by the grace of God. There were many nights where I thought I wouldn't make it.

Back in June I thanked God in advance for the new job. I had to believe He would bless me. I said I'd have favor and wrote down the things in a job that I'd like to have. I also backed it up with scripture because God will supply all of my needs. I had the job offer 4 weeks later. I walk by faith, not by sight.


----------



## MrsHaseeb (Dec 31, 2013)

Am I reading where professing Christians are practicing LOA???? No.... I need to make time to come back and talk about how utterly wicked that stuff is.


----------



## Sosa (Dec 31, 2013)

MrsHaseeb said:


> Much of her message is word of faith type stuff and the origins of those teachings are satanic.



I think it is obvious that LOA practised by non-Christians is witchcraft. There is no God in it. 

It appears to me the debate is whether/why Word of Faith and Charismatic movements are also witchcraft. Aren't they just speaking His promises into existence? They do stress that it has to be in line with God's will.



According to wiki:
Word of Faith (also known as Word-Faith or simply Faith) is a worldwide Christian movement that teaches Christians can access the power of faith or fear through speech. Its distinctive teachings are found on the radio, internet, television, and in many Christian churches.It shares some similarities with Pentecostal and charismatic believers. The basic doctrine preached is that of wealth and health through positive confession.

The Word of Faith movement has many distinctive teachings including physical, emotional, financial, relational, and spiritual healing or prosperity for any who has the right belief filled confession.[8] The movement emphasizes choosing to speak the promises and provisions that the speaker wants, as an act of faith and agreement with God's plans and purposes. They believe this is what Jesus meant in Mark 11:22-23[bible 1], when he said believers shall have whatsoever they say and pray with faith. The term word of faith itself is derived from the biblical passage Romans 10:8[bible 2] which speaks of "the word of faith that we preach."


----------



## Sosa (Dec 31, 2013)

MrsHaseeb said:


> Am I reading where professing Christians are practicing LOA???? No.... I need to make time to come back and talk about how utterly wicked that stuff is.



Waiting for your response .


----------



## MrsHaseeb (Dec 31, 2013)

Sosa said:


> I think it is obvious that LOA practised by non-Christians is witchcraft. There is no God in it.
> 
> It appears to me the debate is whether/why Word of Faith and Charismatic movements are also witchcraft. Aren't they just speaking His promises into existence? They do stress that it has to be in line with God's will.
> 
> ...



All LOA is witchcraft. The word of faith movement/name it and claim it is abracadabra. It's occult in its very origins. You can't try to add scripture to make it Biblical because it's the exact same thing. I used to be into the LOA and I came out of a word of faith church by the grace of Christ. I know what I'm talking about. I'll be back.


----------



## BostonMaria (Dec 31, 2013)

MrsHaseeb said:


> All LOA is witchcraft. The word of faith movement/name it and claim it is abracadabra. It's occult in its very origins. You can't try to add scripture to make it Biblical because it's the exact same thing. I used to be into the LOA and I came out of a word of faith church by the grace of Christ. I know what I'm talking about. I'll be back.



I disagree, but interested in seeing your response.


----------



## Shimmie (Dec 31, 2013)

BostonMaria said:


> This is what I wanted to say, but you said it more eloquently.
> 
> I started with loa back in 2003, but later on when I started to go to a bible based church I realized I was missing the word of God. I "manifested" things by staying focused and finding the scripture to back up whatever it is I needed. For example, graduate school was tough but I held on to psalm 2 and asked God for knowledge. My affirmation was that I would graduate from the university and I'd use this scripture to back it up. I know it's God's will because He wants us to pursue knowledge. I graduated by the grace of God. There were many nights where I thought I wouldn't make it.
> 
> Back in June I thanked God in advance for the new job. I had to believe He would bless me. I said I'd have favor and wrote down the things in a job that I'd like to have. I also backed it up with scripture because God will supply all of my needs. I had the job offer 4 weeks later. I walk by faith, not by sight.



Maria, God's Word will always manifest it's self, therefore there is no need for you to be involved with the LOA.    For one to say, "I" manifested" -- is witchcraft.  To say that you found scripture to back up what 'you' wanted to manifest is not God's will nor His operation, instead it is 'your' doing, not His...which again is witchcraft. 

We have to be so careful with this 'Word' application which is used by Christians to justify the practice of LOA in a Christian's life.   

Believing God's promises is completely different from practicing and placing one's faith in LOA which is a counterfeit and idolatry.  We cannot serve the two as they are not 'One' with God.

_"... In Lucifer’s fallen state he was still known as a light bringer, daystar and a son of the morning. These are all counterfeits to the real thing. 

We are the genuine and when we become an early riser to command the morning and capture the day, we displace the devil."_

Isaiah 14:12


----------



## MrsHaseeb (Dec 31, 2013)

BostonMaria said:


> I disagree, but interested in seeing your response.



Have you researched the origins of it? You can't find the word of faith, name it and claim it doctrine anywhere in the Bible without Scripture twisting. The teachings are satanic and come from satanic origins and was mixed with the Bible. It is not ok just because they use the Bible.


----------



## HWAY (Dec 31, 2013)

Shimmie and MrsHaseeb, help us understand.  I have witnessed people healed  through intercession and have had had many prayers answered.  I do not know about LOA but I have "stood on faith, praised in advance and reminded God of his promises" when facing difficulties.  Is the problem when Christians attempt to reach goals through our power.  For instance, I am a nurse and was invited several time to learn therapeutic touch.  The focus of the teaching is that "I' would heal my patients.  I spoke with a mature Christian sister who once practiced witchcraft and she advised me against it. She also advised me to pray and ask the holy spirit to guide me since I do not wish to anything that would harm my relationship with God.  
It makes me think of when Moses struck the rock at Meribah and failed to give God glory . Numbers 20:10-13.


----------



## BostonMaria (Dec 31, 2013)

Shimmie said:


> Maria, God's Word will always manifest it's self, therefore there is no need for you to be involved with the LOA.    For one to say, "I" manifested" -- is witchcraft.  To say that you found scripture to back up what 'you' wanted to manifest is not God's will nor His operation, instead it is 'your' doing, not His...which again is witchcraft.  We have to be so careful with this 'Word' application which is used by Christians to justify the practice of LOA in a Chhlristian's life.  Believing God's promises is completely different from practicing and placing one's faith in LOA which is a counterfeit and idolatry.  We cannot serve the two as they are not 'One' with God.  "... In Lucifer’s fallen state he was still known as a light bringer, daystar and a son of the morning. These are all counterfeits to the real thing.  We are the genuine and when we become an early riser to command the morning and capture the day, we displace the devil."  Isaiah 14:12



If you go back to my post I said manifested in quotes. I know that it's all God not me.  I know his promises for us and I hold on to his word. I know that is not witch craft. These loa took something that's Christian and ran with it. Now we are calling something that was ours satanic. Kinda like how people see meditating as satanic when it was originally ours to begin with. 

I guess we will agree to disagree. I will bow out of this thread respectfully. I'm glad we can discuss calmly without it getting messy. Wishing everyone a happy new year!


----------



## Shimmie (Dec 31, 2013)

I just want to clarify that no one is being disparaged regarding this topic.  The truth is simply being exposed regarding the false god LOA and being aware of how God's Word can be mis-used.  

We are to believe God's promises, God is indeed our Healer, Our Provider, Our Protector, Our Leader and Our Guide and for these and more we honor Him and acknowledge Him as the true and ONLY giver of these graces and blessings.   

However there is a misuse of God's Word which we need to be aware of.  I cannot change what a person is determined to do.  However, I cannot sit back and not expose the lies of satan.


----------



## Divine. (Dec 31, 2013)

For the record, I don't practice LOA  I am just making sure that my actions aren't in line with LOA doctrine.

ETA: Shimmie you just answered my question in your post  I read God's Word for what it is, not to fit my own desires and needs.


----------



## Shimmie (Dec 31, 2013)

BostonMaria said:


> If you go back to my post I said manifested in quotes. I know that it's all God not me.  I know his promises for us and I hold on to his word. I know that is not witch craft. These loa took something that's Christian and ran with it. Now we are calling something that was ours satanic. Kinda like how people see meditating as satanic when it was originally ours to begin with.
> 
> I guess we will agree to disagree. I will bow out of this thread respectfully. I'm glad we can discuss calmly without it getting messy. Wishing everyone a happy new year!



BostonMaria, thank you.   I just have two questions: 

1.  If one believes God's Word than why are they still involved with LOA and those who practice LOA?   LOA is still witchcraft. 

2.  Will you be able to explain what you shared regarding the Holy Spirit and the universe in your post upwards?   I wanted to make sure that I understood what was shared.   

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Shimmie (Dec 31, 2013)

Divine. said:


> For the record, I don't practice LOA  I am just making sure that my actions aren't in line with LOA doctrine.
> 
> ETA: Shimmie you just answered my question in your post  I read God's Word for what it is, not to fit my own desires and needs.



Thanks Divine...    I understand what you are sharing.   I've simply had it with this LOA being validated by Christians.  I've had it!  It's satanic nonsense at it's worse!

If we look at the Bible, the Prophets, Disciples, especially Jesus, SPOKE the Word of God, and with great power.   That's all they had to do as they were in true fellowship with God. 

What's this mess with Christians and the LOA?   I mean, 'Really?'

LOA is a distraction of satan to pull folks from having a complete relationship with God wherein is all we need to see His Word to come to pass in our lives.


----------



## Sosa (Dec 31, 2013)

I don't practise LOA at least I hope not. 

I believe God is my Healer. When I'm sick, I find verses in the bible that affirms that He is my Jehovah Rophe, and it is His will that I am healed. I pray knowing He will honor His Word. And I say it out loud that I am healed in Jesus name...I keep affirming my healing and saying the verses, then when it manifests I thank Him for it. OK, right?

I also believe that He is my Provider. I do the same as above...for example I use to drive a really unsafe car . I acknowledge God as Jehovah Jireh and I prayed asking in Jesus name for a new reliable car. I would build my faith by saying "Lord, I thank you that one day I will have a reliable car. You said no good thing will you withhold from me". I drive a nice car now, debt free. And I am SO grateful to Him for it. Talk about peace of mind!

None of those things I could have done on my own. I know that. If I didn't speak it out loud, would I still have gotten it? Probably- God has answered many prayers without me speaking it out repeatedly. But I have also had many prayers answered without fasting too and I still fast. Speaking out loud His promises and thanking Him in advance for a prayer builds my faith. The focus is still on God and He gets all the glory. Far be it from me to "sleep with the devil" when my heart belongs to Christ. I trust that He won't give me everything I ask for, only those things that are 'good' for me. And I'm very ok with that .

ETA: Please feel free to point out any LOA practice/similarity in this. I'd like to put this to rest in my mind if possible.


----------



## Leigh (Dec 31, 2013)

Shimmie said:


> I respect you as well Maria...   Regarding the bolded, Is this a typo or is this what LOA states about the Holy Spirit?   I want to make sure that the Holy Spirit is properly represented, that's all.  Again, I respect you as well, however there is no mix with God and LOA.



Forgetting about the LOA. Let's look at what the universe is.  In the most basic terms the is space including everything in it - dust, gas, stars, clouds, galaxies, and life. Distant worlds waiting to be explored by future space craft. 

The universe is constantly being created—and destroyed. 

Earth is a part of the universe. 

But truly I am full of power by the spirit of the Lord, and of judgment, and of might, to declare unto Jacob his transgression, and to Israel his sin. (Micah 3:8 KJV)

But the Advocate, the Holy Spirit, whom the Father will send in my name, will teach you all things and will remind you of everything I have said to you. (John 14:26 NIV)

Peter replied, “Repent and be baptized, every one of you, in the name of Jesus Christ for the forgiveness of your sins. And you will receive the gift of the Holy Spirit. (Acts 2:38 NIV)



The Spirit clearly says that in later times some will abandon the faith and follow deceiving spirits and things taught by demons. (1 Timothy 4:1 NIV)


----------



## Shimmie (Dec 31, 2013)

HWAY said:


> Shimmie and MrsHaseeb, help us understand.  I have witnessed people healed  through intercession and have had had many prayers answered.  I do not know about LOA but I have "stood on faith, praised in advance and reminded God of his promises" when facing difficulties.  Is the problem when Christians attempt to reach goals through our power.  For instance, I am a nurse and was invited several time to learn therapeutic touch.  The focus of the teaching is that "I' would heal my patients.  I spoke with a mature Christian sister who once practiced witchcraft and she advised me against it. She also advised me to pray and ask the holy spirit to guide me since I do not wish to anything that would harm my relationship with God.
> It makes me think of when Moses struck the rock at Meribah and failed to give God glory . Numbers 20:10-13.


HWAY... I'm in travel and typing from my phone so please bear with me.  From what you've shared regarding standing on God's Word is based upon scripture.  If you've read my posts, it's how I often pray.  

LOA is a counterfeit of this mixed in with self manisfestation , vision boards, breathing rhythms -- which they call vibrations-- books and tapes with exercises on how to "attract" what you want into your life.   It totally erases. God
and places "self" as their god instead.  The biggest deception is adding scripture to the practice which is dangerous as it pulls in Christians who are unaware of the hidden dangers.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Dec 31, 2013)

Sosa said:


> I think it is obvious that LOA practised by non-Christians is witchcraft. There is no God in it.
> 
> "


 
It doesn't matter who practices it, it's still wrong and frankly I'm baffled at how many people on this board practice and defend it...


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Dec 31, 2013)

Sosa if there are any 'undertones' in my comment in the up post, it's  nothing directed towards you personally, I apologize...


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Dec 31, 2013)

one thing that I have noticed is and I guess this is a learned thing ...certain words used in the LOA come over in Christianity, if you are a former LOA believer/user and haven't done so already renounce those phrases and words that you used before...


----------



## Sosa (Dec 31, 2013)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> Sosa if there are any 'undertones' in my comment in the up post, it's  nothing directed towards you personally, I apologize...



That's fine.


----------



## Leigh (Dec 31, 2013)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> It doesn't matter who practices it, it's still wrong and frankly I'm baffled at how many people on this board practice and defend it...




Here's why:

  Jesus replied, “Truly I tell you, if you have faith and do not doubt, not only can you do what was done to the fig tree, but also you can say to this mountain, ‘Go, throw yourself into the sea,’ and it will be done. (Matthew 21:21 NIV)

If you believe, you will receive whatever you ask for in prayer.” (Matthew 21:22 NIV)

Ask, and it shall be given you; seek, and ye shall find; knock, and it shall be opened unto you: (Matthew 7:7 KJV)

Therefore I say unto you, What things soever ye desire, when ye pray, believe that ye receive them, and ye shall have them. (Mark 11:24 KJV)

I've heard it said that the LOA was devised by satan, however, I challenge this view. The LOA is a distorted extract or isolate of the Bible.

Which is not another; but there be some that trouble you, and would pervert the gospel of Christ. (Galatians 1:7 KJV)

Just like soy isolate has harmful things like hexane and aluminum not found in the whole soybean, the LOA depends on energy from the universe and not God the manifest that which the user desires.

If ye then, being evil, know how to give good gifts unto your children, how much more shall your Father which is in heaven give good things to them that ask him? (Matthew 7:11 KJV)

It is the distorted word. We ask knowing God will give. LOA asks knowing they will get from the Universe/energy/rock/debris etc.


----------



## Shimmie (Dec 31, 2013)

Thanks Healthy Hair...

I apologize as well for my undertones regarding this subject.  As I shared upwards, I have simply had it with the foolishness.  LOA is a seducing spirit; it feeds on desires and greed. Not ever will you see anyone practicing LOA seeking a relationship with The Lord nor asking to be used in His Ministry.  Why would they? It's all about fleshly wants. 

God clearly says: Delight yourself in The Lord and He will give you the desires of your heart. 

LOA has no delight in the Lord...it's delight is in itself.  LOA followers seek the Universe.4


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Dec 31, 2013)

these scriptures are for the believer or should I say the 'follower' of Christ.. 

there's a fine line here and I see how easy it is for folk to intertwine the Word with practices like the LOA, the bible does not need 'tweaking' ...




Leigh said:


> Here's why:
> 
> Jesus replied, “Truly I tell you, if you have faith and do not doubt, not only can you do what was done to the fig tree, but also you can say to this mountain, ‘Go, throw yourself into the sea,’ and it will be done. (Matthew 21:21 NIV)
> 
> ...


----------



## gn1g (Dec 31, 2013)

i use to like Dr. Cindy Trimm but she turned he ministry into $ business and it was not so much the business of soul winning.


----------



## Leigh (Dec 31, 2013)

MrsHaseeb said:


> All LOA is witchcraft. The word of faith movement/name it and claim it is abracadabra. It's occult in its very origins. You can't try to add scripture to make it Biblical because it's the exact same thing. I used to be into the LOA and I came out of a word of faith church by the grace of Christ. I know what I'm talking about. I'll be back.



Fabulous because I haven't studied the LOA in depth. I look forward to what you are going to,say.


----------



## Leigh (Dec 31, 2013)

BostonMaria said:


> If you go back to my post I said manifested in quotes. I know that it's all God not me.  I know his promises for us and I hold on to his word. I know that is not witch craft. These loa took something that's Christian and ran with it. Now we are calling something that was ours satanic. Kinda like how people see meditating as satanic when it was originally ours to begin with.  I guess we will agree to disagree. I will bow out of this thread respectfully. I'm glad we can discuss calmly without it getting messy. Wishing everyone a happy new year!



We don't want the distortion when we have the original nutritious beautiful Word. Let the distortion remain with those who are outside the body.


----------



## Leigh (Dec 31, 2013)

Divine. said:


> For the record, I don't practice LOA  I am just making sure that my actions aren't in line with LOA doctrine.  ETA: Shimmie you just answered my question in your post  I read God's Word for what it is, not to fit my own desires and needs.



I understand your point, however, you would have to know that doctrine. To me it's better to focus on being in line with the Word. There will always be those distorting the Word. So if one focuses on that, they aren't focused on the Word.  That is yet another way the enemy distracts us from adhering to God's Word.


----------



## PinkPebbles (Jan 1, 2014)

Shimmie said:


> *Believing God's promises is completely different from practicing and placing one's faith in LOA which is a counterfeit and idolatry. We cannot serve the two as they are not 'One' with God.*
> 
> _"... In Lucifer’s fallen state he was still known as a light bringer, daystar and a son of the morning. These are all counterfeits to the real thing. _
> 
> ...


 

@Shimmie the thanks button was not enough. Thank You.

_For it is God who works in 'us' both to will and to do for His good pleasure._

It's not about "I", "I", and "I". I can't do anything on my own. _Not by might nor by power, but by His spirit._

_And God is able to make all grace abound toward you, that you always having all sufficiency in all things...._

When we know the Will of God for our lives that's when we can go boldly to the throne of grace and confess His promises. It is God's grace that sustains and empowers us to receive from Him (His goodness).

When you read and study the bible then you will know God's Will and His promises.


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 1, 2014)

PinkPebbles said:


> @Shimmie the thanks button was not enough. Thank You.
> 
> _For it is God who works in 'us' both to will and to do for His good pleasure._
> 
> ...


 
PinkPebbles   This is your heart  

_I love the Lord, because He has heard
My voice and my supplications.
_
_Because He has inclined His ear to me,
Therefore I will call upon Him as long as I live._

_Psalm 116:1-2_


----------



## blazingthru (Jan 1, 2014)

Wow!! I never heard of LOA and still baffled about it. I Wikepedia it but it said clearly witchcraft and I let it go didn't even read it, thought that can't be aright. Some one care to explain or am I the only clueless person on this board?


----------



## sweetvi (Jan 1, 2014)

MrsHaseeb

Patiently waiting.... Hope you feel. Better


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 1, 2014)

blazingthru said:


> Wow!! I never heard of LOA and still baffled about it. I Wikepedia it but it said clearly witchcraft and I let it go didn't even read it, thought that can't be aright. Some one care to explain or am I the only clueless person on this board?


 
blazingthru

 Hi Blaz,  you're not clueless, Angel.  I will look for the threads in CF explaining the LOA, and why it is not for Christians.  If I am unable to locate them, I will start one.   

Most of them were locked due to controversy.    If I start a new thread I will make sure to explain it peacefully to not hurt anyone's feelings.  It is not my intent to hurt anyone.


----------



## blazingthru (Jan 1, 2014)

Shimmie said:


> blazingthru
> 
> Hi Blaz,  you're not clueless, Angel.  I will look for the threads in CF explaining the LOA, and why it is not for Christians.  If I am unable to locate them, I will start one.
> 
> Most of them were locked due to controversy.    If I start a new thread I will make sure to explain it peacefully to not hurt anyone's feelings.  It is not my intent to hurt anyone.



oh okay wonderful, thank you.


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 1, 2014)

blazingthru and others interested:

Here's a thread discussing the loa and Christianity.  It's one of the more "peaceful" threads.  

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?p=19460307#post19460307


----------



## blazingthru (Jan 2, 2014)

Law of attraction, Gee Whiz! I was searching and searching just for this one word. I totally get it now. Thanks Shimmie, I am not going to read about it, I got the first sentence and that was enough. I just can't let no foolishness get in my heart and mind. I need my peace and joy with me.


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 2, 2014)

blazingthru said:


> Law of attraction, Gee Whiz! I was searching and searching just for this one word. I totally get it now. Thanks @Shimmie, I am not going to read about it, I got the first sentence and that was enough. I just can't let no foolishness get in my heart and mind. I need my peace and joy with me.


 
You're very welcome, Sweetheart and wise to avoid this.


----------



## Baggettcindy (Jan 4, 2014)

Sosa said:


> I use to hear that in the Word church too.  That we (children of God) are gods (lowercase/little g), in the sense that we are made in His image and He has given us the power to be his sons. This is based on John 10:34 and Psalm 82:6 and that verse that says "To as many as received Him,  to them gave He power to be called the sons of God. Even to them that believe on His name". What was the context in which she said it?
> 
> To be honest, I find it hard to identify a church I am 100% with. The church I attend now, the Pastor shames women. Just this morning the Pastor (white man) vehemently said that everything that has gone wrong and the Fall of man happened because ONE WOMAN (he stressed it) couldn't keep herself from eating the fruit although she was told NOT TO. When he goes on his rants about modesty (Pentecostals are big on that) and looking like a Christian, he only talks about women. I understand that we have more flexibility in dress than men but still.  If I had a daughter,  I wouldn't raise her in this church. He says other stuff, continuously call ppl nicompoops/stupid etc that I try not be offended by...but he says good stuff too. And the good stuff helps me grow spiritually.
> Sorry to go off on a tangent....
> ...



glad u have enough sense not be believe all that. Eve at the Fruit, but Adam was the head. God asked him what happened, not her. He tried to blame her tho...LOL


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 4, 2014)

Baggettcindy said:


> glad u have enough sense not be believe all that. Eve at the Fruit, but Adam was the head.
> 
> *God asked him what happened, not her. He tried to blame her tho...*LOL


 
He sure did... Adam turned 'Judas' on Eve...

_"God...the woman that you gave me...."_


----------

